# My cat has a lump - right where her microchip is



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

My cat has been microchipped for years. She is six now, I was just feeling around her microchip area. I have always been able to feel the chip near her shoulder blades. Well today I found it but there is also what seems to be a small growth forming around the chip. Is that common, should I worry?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

No idea about the lump but I have never been able to feel the microchip in my cat 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

Two of my four cats were microchipped at the time of adoption. I can't feel either of their chips. They are supposed to be super tiny and embedded in the tissue. Doesn't seem like you should have been able to feel it...

I think you should get the lump checked out by the vet.


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

This is what I'm reading. But I'm pretty sure I could feel it on my other cat too. (My ex has him now). I was there when the vet did it. She did it right around the shoulder blades. This cat has had it for like 3-4 years I think. I've always felt it in the same general area. Either way, I was planning on making an appt. but I wondered if others had ever had this happen. I hope it's nothing serious! Do you think she could get that vaccine type lump from a microchip?? What about the vaccine causes those?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I had one travel down beneath the shoulder blade in a foster kitten. I could feel it very prominently and asked the vet about it (she was pretty trim though, so I think that's why I could feel it, and it was right on the bone). Maybe it's just scar tissue? I'd probably ask the vet about it just to be safe.


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah I plan on it. I just worry... Of course I always find things when vets are not open! I will try to call in the morning but I doubt they'll get her in till next week. She's my baby  I hope it's nothing...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I can feel the microchip in 2 of my dogs, well until Scout's travelled and I couldn't find it anymore. Oliver's I can still find. And as dogs have thicker skin than cats, I don't think it would be hard to find it. Mine isn't microchipped (he came tattooed) so I couldn't tell ya.


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

I have exactly the same thing with Squee. She's very small so you can feel her chip. I noticed it felt weird one day and called the vet. She had a look and said sometimes the chips cause a form of scar tissue around then and that it wasn't any concern.

She did however mention if I think it's getting bigger to bring her by again and she'll take another look and go from there.

Not had to do that so far!

Also, your cat is a cutie!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you  That makes me feel better. I will bring her in to be safe, but hopefully I have the same outcome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

Did you get your furrbaby checked out?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

Not yet. I will be calling to make an appt. I felt better because I visited my ex's cat and his feels the same way. I think hers may have just migrated a little and I'm feeling the tissue around it. But I will still be taking her in. To be sure. This has been a bad couple weeks for my family and friends and their pets. My mom and sister both lost a cat, and so did my best friend. So I'm not gonna mess around. 

My sisters cat actually had hypothermia. Never heard of a cat getting that before! Anyone here with experience with that? I guess the vet told my sister it would cost over 10k just to cure the hypothermia, plus costs to determine what caused it! She couldn't do that unfortunately. It was just too much, and lots of torture. He was only 11, which isn't old. But it isn't exactly young either  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

stellar981 said:


> Not yet. I will be calling to make an appt. I felt better because I visited my ex's cat and his feels the same way. I think hers may have just migrated a little and I'm feeling the tissue around it. But I will still be taking her in. To be sure. This has been a bad couple weeks for my family and friends and their pets. My mom and sister both lost a cat, and so did my best friend. So I'm not gonna mess around.
> 
> My sisters cat actually had hypothermia. Never heard of a cat getting that before! Anyone here with experience with that? I guess the vet told my sister it would cost over 10k just to cure the hypothermia, plus costs to determine what caused it! She couldn't do that unfortunately. It was just too much, and lots of torture. He was only 11, which isn't old. But it isn't exactly young either
> 
> ...


That's really sad :-( even insurance wouldn't cover such costs :-( sometimes its just one of those things.

It sounds like you've all had a hard time recently. I'm sure your little one is OK but like you say, sometimes it's better just to be certain.

I also know some cats can get a lump after their injections, could it be that. My sisters got one that grew to about an inch big. It was nothing and it went away by itself but anything 'unusual' is always worth the vets fees just to make sure (believe me...I've had a few scares this year with Mika).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

